# Some places are flooding



## Denise1952 (Feb 15, 2014)

so far, the river is still rising.  Thought I would put up the photos I took last year, or the year before, sorry, don't remember.  My cord isn't working from my camera, so I have one shot from today but it's the same as these pretty much:



We are up and out of it.  I rent a room from some nice folks and their house is up the hill thank goodness.  This is where it's at right now and still pouring out, plus the melt off from the mountains.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 15, 2014)

Good photos Denise, scary living by a river like that.  Here's some pics of the floods we encountered last year near our home, one is by the park where we take our walks, and one is the front of our house, the street was like a river coming up into the driveway, mixed with hail...


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 15, 2014)

Yeah, we don't get truly severe weather here, except for an occasional ice-storm.  I mean that happens about every 10 years, at least in this area


----------

